# Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich



## Hartmut (10. Sep. 2007)

benötigt man einen Bodenbelag aus Kies/Sand? Die Pflanzen habe ich kürzlich in sogenannten Pflanzkörben eingesetzt und diese mit Kies bedeckt. Der Teich ist ca 2x3 Meter groß bzw. klein. Im Frühjahr plane ich einige kleine Fische. Ich möchte aber vorab den Teich gut mit Pflanzen bestücken, da ich keine Pumpe und Filter im Einsatz habe . Mehrfach sagte man mir, für diese Größe ist es nicht notwendig.


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich*

Hallo Hartmut,

dann bin ich mal so kurz angebunden wie du... 

hier wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Hartmut (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich*

was heißt kurz angebunden ? Ich stelle eine Frage mit Info und erhalte eine Antwort die nicht wirklich weiter hilft


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich*

Hallo Hartmut,

nix für ungut.. aber wenn man sich die Mühe macht, den verlinkten Beitrag komplett zu lesen, dann hilft er m.M.n. sehr wohl weiter.


> Teichsubstrat
> ...
> 4. Es soll nach Möglichkeit Nährstoffe zumindest locker binden.
> 5. Es soll nach Möglichkeit eine möglichst grosse Besiedlungsfläche für Teichbakterien (Nitrosomas, Nitrobacter) bieten.
> ...



Gerade Punkt 5 spielt bei einem Teich ohne Filter eine wesentliche Rolle, oder wo sollen sich die Bakis hinsetzen?
Bei 750l würde ich persönlich auf Fische ganz verzichten oder mich max. an __ Stichlinge halten, welche ein interessantes Verhalten zeigen. Bei diesem Volumen und der angegebenen Größe ist der Teich auch einfach nicht tief genug, für eine gefahrenlose Überwinterung.
Ich würde einen Pflanzenteich ohne Fische empfehlen (dann ist tatsächlich weder Filter noch Pumpe nötig) und mich an den größeren und kleineren freiwillig einziehenden Wesen erfreuen. Mückenlarven sind ganz schnell kein Thema mehr - also keine Panik davor.

Was hast Du denn in den Pflanzkörben als Substrat?

Hier mal noch ein Beispiel für einen gut eingewachsenen Miniteich (ohne Fische).


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich*

Hallo Hartmut,

was ich damit meinte,
wenn du im Leben außerhalb des www. jemand etwas fragst, sagst du doch bestimmt zumindest ein Hallo zu den Menschen von den du Information möchtest.

Dann stellst du die Frage,
und verabschiedest dich mit einen kurzen Gruß.

oder machst du das nicht?

Hier am PC sitzen ja Menschen und keine Roboter die deine Frage beantworten sollen, 
deswegen habe ich halt mal geantwortet wie eine Maschine, Knopfdruck zum Link der helfen könnte und das war es.

Also Hartmut nimm es nicht krumm, beim nächsten mal darüber nachdenken...


----------



## Hartmut (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich*

Hallo,
ist ja kein Problem. Jedes Forum ist anders. Ich werde wohl ein Kiesel/Sandgemisch nehmen. Leider ist das Wasser mit den Pflanzenkörben schon drin, sollte aber kein Problem sein, denn Boden noch einzurichten ? Die __ Stichlinge habe ich erst im Frühjahr vor. Ich möchte erst eine ordentliche Bepflanzung und ein stabiles System. Ich dachte allerdings auch schon an __ Wasserschildkröten, gibt es damit Erfahrung im Forum ? 

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## jochen (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich*

Hallo Hartmut,

dein gewähltes Substrat kannst du noch einbringen, dein Wasser wird dann zwar eine Weile trüb bleiben, aber zumindest im nächsten Jahr wirst du dich daran erfreuen.
Das Substrat dient dann an deinen Teich als Teil des Filters, den du damit bei sehr wenig Fischbesatz sicher nicht brauchst.
Viele Unterwasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen werden dir die Nährstoffe aus deinen Teich "ziehen".

Zu __ Schildkröten habe ich leider keine eigene Erfahrung, jedoch habe ich mich vor zwei Jahren dazu kurz eingelesen.
Schildkröten sind Tiere die einen regen Stoffwechsel besitzen, und sind für filterlose Teiche alles andere als geeignet.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenbelag für einen Fertigteich*

Hallo Hartmut

__ Wasserschildkröten haben Pflanzen und Fische zum Fressen gern.

Gruß Werner


----------

